# my personal trick to raising young



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

I believe in my own opionion that mice help fry when they are small, the mice excrement that is. I have noticed that when the fry start to come out of the gravel they are just looking for a place to hide, the obvious. Since I have started feeding my p's mice the excrement that they produce is a big fuzz bull with , sorta like a owl pellet if you know what that is. Furthermore, the waste also has some material in it that hasn't broke down , whether it be mostly fecal matter or unbroken down proteins. When I clean the tank I don't clean up all the fuzz ball, I actually keep some balled up in parts of the tank where current isn't too much and it just sits there. The young fry will live in these balls of decay and live off of the stuff they are made of. If I had a good camera I would show you. There will be hundreds of them in a ball. I should mention that my two mating p's will spawn usually at the same time, producing thousands a week later. Anyway that is about a week after laid they come out of the rocks, a week in the fur balls and then they spawn again stirring up these fry which go out into the open ,and the cycle continues. This is only an opinion on good feeding for fry in my tank, maybe I am crazy but it works in my tank. Let alone the feeding frenzy prior


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so let me get this straight, you are feeding your piranha fry mouse sh*t?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so let me get this straight, you are feeding your piranha fry mouse sh*t?


Well thats the best way to raise human babies, isn't it?


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so let me get this straight, you are feeding your piranha fry mouse sh*t?


yes , i think it is working, you may not believe me , but i think this is what is helping in my tank. what is weird is that i only have the whisper 5 in my tank and many p owners have problems with the water clarity, ph, etc.. My tank is super clear and it all seems to work,


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

ratpack said:


> so let me get this straight, you are feeding your piranha fry mouse sh*t?


yes , i think it is working, you may not believe me , but i think this is what is helping in my tank. what is weird is that i only have the whisper 5 in my tank and many p owners have problems with the water clarity, ph, etc.. My tank is super clear and it all seems to work,
[/quote]

furthermore, i believe that it is an continum of oraganics that help my fry to develope so quickly. minute organics in the tank to get them started, and with all the generations of babies it is a constanst of life. I have watched the 1 inchers eat the smaller, and right on down the line , to the smallest of small eating the decayed, it is a balance of life and death and I think that somehow I have been blessed with the p mating.., or I could just be hallucinagenic and I am like everyone on this site , cuz it seems that I was not as special as I thought. I live in wisconsin , and even my aquarium place has said that they are not that familiar with piranha's breeding as well as they are. the last thing that i want to say is that , don't clean the tank as much as you would, like if the p's are spawning as much as mine are, it is a circle that need to go round and what's in it is meant for it, life, allthought not supported anymore , can produce life for more to come... or something like that.... just someone that has them spawn way too much and luv's it


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

in the past when ive breed cichlids i just buy liquid fry ,
you add a few drops to the tank and its full of live bacteria ect and it also turns into like a mould ball or fuzz if you wanna call it that and the fry feed on it the same as you have already said
but mouse crap?


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

redpiranhas4 said:


> in the past when ive breed cichlids i just buy liquid fry ,
> you add a few drops to the tank and its full of live bacteria ect and it also turns into like a mould ball or fuzz if you wanna call it that and the fry feed on it the same as you have already said
> but mouse crap?


yup, mouse crap, that's all I can say , seems to work. the funny thing is that i have been getting alot of heat for only having a whisper 5, that is enuf with the powerheads that i have, 3 alltoghether throughout the tank, and it works, like i said , i wish i had a camera to doucument all of this but i don't , i will try harder in the next cpl of weeks


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

this has got to be a joke


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

get pics i want to c this


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

well if it works then why not... its cool that your p's are breeding that much.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

would it grow them even faster if you took a people crap in the tank. I mean we eat all sorts of things full of protein.


----------



## buzz300 (Feb 4, 2007)

lol good thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

holmes4 said:


>


x2


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> would it grow them even faster if you took a people crap in the tank. I mean we eat all sorts of things full of protein.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah i need a pic so i get an idea of how big these fur balls gotta be ????


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How does this not screw up your parameters big time and kill every fry in the tank?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wtf mouse crap that is funny sh*t lol


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow this is an interestign thread


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

I could read post like this all day - so are you saying you feed the adult P's mice and their crap is furry? cause every mouse turd I've ever seen looks like a piece of black rice or something - once again good thread though, if it works it works I guess


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

first off buddy....feeding mice will screw up a tank and filters quicker than anything. You may have reds breeding, but you obviously have alot to learn about the hobby if you feel that mice sh*t contributes to raising healthy fry. I think you should read what a proper diet for a red belly consists of.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Introduction of rat waste to a home aquarium is truely unorthodox and unsanitary for both fish and human. Included is a PDF and link about rats and rat waste. Listed are numerous diseases carried by rats, mixing rat waste in water is not recommended!

http://www.ny1.com/ny1/pages/downloads/sti...2005_report.pdf

........................droppings can transmit several possible diseases to humans, such as salmonellosis or bacterial food poisoning, leptospirosis, trichinosis, melioidosid, brucellosis, and a whole lot of other diseases

http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/Professiona...per/ratpoop.htm

Unless you can provide material that supports your argument I will consider this topic closed!


----------

